# Talk by Dr Tony Phelps



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

People might like to know that my old friend Dr. Tony Phelps will be giving a talk on friday 15 July @ 8 pm. Tony is the Director of the Cape Reptile Institute in South Africa and will be talking about his work studying and working with snakes both in the UK (he used to run Poole Serpentarium) and South Africa.

Venue is the Guilford Institute, Ward St, Guilford, GU1 4LH , Tickets £6 (full price) £4 (concessions). 

Obviously something not to be missed if at all possible by anyone who has an interest in venomous snakes who happens to be down that part of the UK.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

I shall be popping along!


----------



## reptile rescue (Mar 15, 2008)

*info*

high do you times and do you have to book thanks


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

*Guildford : victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

If I was possible I would love to attend but living in Scotland without a full UK drivers licence doesn't help.

I ordered his book "Old world Vipers" Yesterday and it's kind of amusing to see this thread just now after just recently reading about the work he does.


----------

